# A Saki update with pictures.



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

This cat is such a trooper. Still skittish about some things -- being approached too quickly, trying to be picked up, doors slamming shut. The usuals. Although, if you are not moving she is in your lap, on your shoulders, and rubbing her face all over you. She is THE sweetest cat I have ever met. 

I haven't seen Clyde or Windy in a couple of months. I think about them every day. When I drive down the back lane I'm always looking for them, and when I pull in at night I expect to see their eyes reflect in my head lights. But they're not there. When it pours out I look out the front window, hoping to see them huddled up under the wagon like when I first found them as kittens. But they're not there. I hope they're Ok. I feel bad for putting them out. I feel guilty for not trying harder to make them feel comfortable inside. I look at Saki and see how wonderful she is doing, and it breaks my heart that they're outside somewhere. 

Anyway, here's some Saki pictures. 

http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd14 ... G_0529.jpg
Lounging in the sun. She has commandeered the massage chair. :lol: 

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd14 ... 1207362121

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd14 ... 1207362147


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Saki is obviously comfortable. I feel so bad that Clyde and Windy have not shown up.  They could be in, out of the elements, and getting pampered too. I hope that day comes.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great pictures. He looks very content! What a handsome guy. I loved the tipped ear!

Maybe Clyde and Windy found a colony to be a part of? Some cats disappear and will show up later. I hope they are OK also.


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Saki's a she. :wink: lol 

I'm thinking of putting the trap out with some herring to see if they take the bate. If they're just being really good ferals I may not know they're out there. I stopped putting food out because the only creatures eating it were possums and raccoons, and during the day the neighborhood cats would come by and eat it, not Clyde and Windy. I don't really have anywhere to put them if I did catch them, other then give them a once over, feed them a good meal, and let them go again. I'm torn. If I do catch them, maybe I could try to get them on a feeding schedule again, then re-advertise them as barn cats. 

I've been guilt ridden since letting them go. My husband keeps telling me that I did the right thing because of how WILD Clyde was (climbing the walls, jumping into the mirrors, etc). But what about Windy? She was so sweet, that I bet she would have settled in even if Clyde didn't.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You have to give yourself the credit due. You are trying to do what is right. You learn as you go. Your husband is right. Some cats are too feral to come in and be a house cat. You can help them sucessfully live as a well cared feral. Youve given Suki a great life. Kudo to you. Its obvious you have a very caring heart. (sorry about the he, She! )


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Love that last picture with her tail going up the crack of the sofa :lol:


----------



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

*Ok.....*

The cats are beautiful......but what in the world is that "foot" without a body, and what kind of creature is that spider looking thing?????
Gave me chills all over!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Saki looks right at home. You're a good person for helping these cats, and they all know it. :angel


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Ok.....*



beth1954 said:


> The cats are beautiful......but what in the world is that "foot" without a body, and what kind of creature is that spider looking thing?????
> Gave me chills all over!


LOL!! I don't know what the foot thing was. I think it was a lizard. It was there one morning when I let the dogs out. Then I found a snake skin, so maybe a snake had a snack on my porch? 

And the spider is a crab spider. We get them here all the time. That one, however, was stalking me. I walked into its web 3 times. Every time I moved it (gently) it kept coming back! Now he's out front so I don't walk into him as much.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh my... what a beauty she is !!

I too have some 6 mos old ferals that I'm rehabbing... hopefully for adoption later, but right now, they are forming bonds with us that are just amazing. Same like Saki reacts... Phoebe (Little Bee) comes on our laps and squirms around, purrs so much she actually drools !!! She's a love muffin, but when were walk towards her or certain other movements, she freaks out....but.... she's coming along.

I hope you find your other two kitties !!!


----------

